# Death Company with or without



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Whats the best way to field death company with jump packs or without?


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

well it depends what you want to do with them if you dont and put them in a rhino or something like that u can control them for alittle but if you give them jump pakcs then you can deep strike them and unleash alot of fire on an enimy unit


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would also say that it depend on what you intend to do with them. I like to stick a 12 man unit in a LRC, and give them all bolters. It is fun to run them up the field in the LRC, have them pile out and shoot the ever-living-crap out of things with double tap, and then assualt what is left. 

Small jump pack units tooled for CC are also a nice way to go, but they become targets very quickly. 

I don't think there is a right answer here overall, just whatever happens to work for you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Gothic said:


> Whats the best way to field death company with jump packs or without?


Without. End of. There are so few cases where Death Company with jump packs are worth their points it's not really worth thinking about. Personally I have no use for Death Company at all, but if I was going to take them I'd put them in a Rhino or maybe Razorback.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

the only way i really would take death company with jump packs is if i put them in a stormraven with a dread with blood tallons anyother way they just die without doing much


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Without. End of. There are so few cases where Death Company with jump packs are worth their points it's not really worth thinking about. Personally I have no use for Death Company at all, but if I was going to take them I'd put them in a Rhino or maybe Razorback.


Agreed - Death Co have no place in my BA army, total points dump. Assault Marines with a Sanguinary Priest work best (for me anyways)


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not take these guys outside of apoc but if you are going to take them either jump pack or a transport as they are easy to kite if you don't.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just played a game to test this out defantly don't failed them with jump packs the rage is just too much an you have no hope of controlling them.just put them in a rhino and be done with it's


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

obviously it depends on your army build. And without knowing more about the rest of your army we have to assume in a vacuum. We have no ground to stand on and survey from if you will. 

Objectively the packs are bad. Rage makes them uncontrollable, and the only vehicle they can get in is a storm raven. In which case you might as well just take more dudes.


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

Death company with jump packs can be useful if you know how to manouver them. If your army has enought drop pods or vehicles, you could effectively block units from sight that you don't want them to charge, but you'd have to double their cost if you want jump packs. A more cost effective method would be to use a rhino or land raider. Now, a rhino will make the unit much more predictable, but unfortunately for your enemy as well. All it takes is a few strength 8 or even 7 weapons to immobilise your extra armour rhino, even with a 4+ cover save. Using a land raider solely as transport would be a hopeless waste of points. You could deep strike a redeemer, all but destroy a squad and charge the remains, but what will these expensive models do after that? They can't run to an objective. A good strategy is to take several assualt squads or equivalent (sang guard, vanguard, etc.) to engage sufficiently dangerous squads, letting your fast Rhino speed to its target. a Somewhat more expensive, but more versatile and frankly much cooler method is to take them in a stormraven with chaplin (in terms of the model sneek peaks it looks crap but a small conversion is all it can take to make it look better). Invest the points that you would have spent on jump packs into this flyer with plasma cannon and multi melta and you'll have a force to be reckoned with, provided there is a suitable distraction for those lascannons that would bring it down (a libby dred, another stormraven or even a baal predator incinerating that vital objective). The tw plasma cannon can soften up your target before the death company close in.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

To put it bluntly: No jump packs.

As an (old) fan of the models, I have to agree that they're ridiculously expensive in points as they are without any upgrades. I'm sure that you can find a better use for the points of all the jump packs towards something more practical for your army.

I have to also agree with Angelus here:



Angelus Censura said:


> Agreed - Death Co have no place in my BA army, total points dump. Assault Marines with a Sanguinary Priest work best (for me anyways)


The Assault Marines/Sanguinary Priest combo is just as effective as the Death Company, and also a hell of a lot less points to boot.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

I field 8 death-company led by a Reclusiarch w/ Terminator armour packed in a drop pod (so no jump-packs). All fully decked out for close combat. You need to control your spacing so you don't get charged on your opponent's turn after you deep-strike but being able to charge on your next. The best thing about the death company is the pressure factor. What do you do in the face of 9 potentially very deadly cc opponents so close to charging range? And don't worry about them getting a lot of fire power concentrated on them either, they will hold the ground quite well.


----------



## Cheesybox (Dec 16, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Without. End of. There are so few cases where Death Company with jump packs are worth their points it's not really worth thinking about. Personally I have no use for Death Company at all, but if I was going to take them I'd put them in a Rhino or maybe Razorback.


Agreed. They're point-y enough as it is. If I were to run them, throw 15 them with Astorath (I think thats who it is. Whatever SC gives them hit and wound rerolls when charging) and cruise them around in an LRC


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheesybox said:


> Agreed. They're point-y enough as it is. If I were to run them, throw 15 them with Astorath (I think thats who it is. Whatever SC gives them hit and wound rerolls when charging) and cruise them around in an LRC


Astrorath can't get into a Landradier, he has a jump pack.

There are 2 good ways to use Death Company, neither of these involve strapping yourself to a rocket and flying into a tree at high speed. Which your guys will do as they uncontrollably rage around the board.


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all I've just started playing Warhammer. In my 1500pt BA list I have 11 DC with 2x Infernus Pistols 3x PW a power fist and a thunderhammer, a Reclusiarch with Infernus pistol (thinking about dropping this for a heavy flamer on the DC dread) all inside a Storm Raven with a DC Dread (blood talons or blood fists depending on which army is on the other side of the board).

This is the spearhead of my army. Basically I dump the units in my enemy's backyard and let them rage about and have fun. The second wave has two multi- melta landspeeders 10 man Assualt Squad with 2x melta guns thunderhammer on Sarge and a Sanguinary Priest with power sword and JP. These guys stay close to my libby dread that has wings and shield of Sanguinus.

In this sort of army is where I feel DC belongs. When all of your army is in ur opponents face very quickly. Hope this helps 

P.S Since I've just basically posted my list please feel free to C&C.


----------

